# Prince2 Training?



## Ayaz (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone know where i can get Prince2 instructor led training in Dubai??

Thanks!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would ask the Sheik at the palace if you want to be a Prince2 

But seriously, try this link:
PRINCE2 Practitioner Training in Dubai - Gold Package - ILX Group

Good luck 



Ayaz said:


> Hi all, does anyone know where i can get Prince2 instructor led training in Dubai??
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Ayaz (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks but it was Instructor led training i was looking for.. I have found it anyway...

Change Ahead - Providing First-Class Training and Consultancy for Projects and People...

plenty of dates! good discount offered.

thanks


----------



## Ayaz (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just to let you know... Change Ahead are offering up to 50% off the Prince2 Foundation and Practitioner Certificate training for the Jul 26 - 30 2009.. at radisson SAS at Dubai Media City...

if you want to book, please mention me, or by all means contact me directly via this website!

Cheers


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I would ask the Sheik at the palace if you want to be a Prince2
> 
> But seriously, try this link:
> PRINCE2 Practitioner Training in Dubai - Gold Package - ILX Group
> ...


Not nice but good.
I thought prince was a singer


----------



## Andrea Bone (Jul 21, 2009)

*Prince2 training*



Ayaz said:


> Hi all, does anyone know where i can get Prince2 instructor led training in Dubai??
> 
> Thanks!!


I am accredited UK Prince2 trainer and would be happy to teach in Dubai if we can get a least 10 delegates. 

:clap2:


----------

